# The Case for Free Community College



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*The Case for Free Community College*


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I didn’t even read this. I support free community college across the board. I am completely in favor of it.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I think community college is quite useful in teaching a trade to people who don't have an interest in academia and for those who do it makes the transfer to university cheaper and progressive rather than throwing people into the fire at once, particularly working class people who may develop more confidence and maturity in community college before being faced with a campus full of upper middle class entitled university students. 

Another merit I see is an increase in scientific education to the masses. Classes in evolution and ecology they missed in high school, without which many Americans confuse climate with weather, say ridiculous things like we evolved to eat meat, and believe in bizarre unscientific ideas like "social Darwinism." A fundamental required college class literally titled Evolution and Ecology might actually fix a lot of the insurmountable and idiotic political issues we have in this country. 

I think all education should be free though. Even higher education, university and grad school as long as you kept up grades and fulfilled a rrequirement like a year in service to your community like they have in some Scandinavian countries.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

in N.Y all community/state colleges are free in you are a citizen 
I'm all in favor of free tuition


----------



## Tomie (Jul 29, 2018)

Community college and public 4-year universities should definitely be free. Countries like the US are always touting rags-to-riches stories, but it's just about impossible to get a college education without it being a debt-trap if you come from a poor background.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Education is a basic necessity to get anywhere in this world. So I can't see how anyone would be against granting a guaranteed/free basic line of education all the way up to trade/college level education.


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

My state has free* community college provided you came out of high school with a C or higher. All of the public and some of the private colleges in the state are part of a Board of Regents, which is basically a massive articulation agreement (they do other things but from the student side articulation and standards is their main role). The goal is to have the community colleges do the freshmen and sophomore courses at about a third the cost, and then have the 4 year schools focus on junior, senior, and graduate courses. 
Its a good system.

*Community college isn't free(RIP my bank account). The free community college program is a grant, and my luck being what it is the program went into effect the year after I graduated high school(so I didn't qualify).


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

There's a good case to be made to devote public funding for tuition, but there can be unfortunate economic ramifications for focusing on academic pursuits exclusively, many western nations are already experiencing a shortage in basic trades skills. A system that created certain public funds which can be devoted towards college, trade schools, and general courses - both offline and online - would have an easier time adapting to different economic demands. A generation that has architects but nobody who knows how to handle a beam lifting cranes, lay down plumbing or set up electricity... Is a generation that lives in very pretty drawings.


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

Tropes said:


> There's a good case to be made to devote public funding for tuition, but there can be unfortunate economic ramifications for focusing on academic pursuits exclusively, many western nations are already experiencing a shortage in basic trades skills. A system that created certain public funds which can be devoted towards college, trade schools, and general courses - both offline and online - would have an easier time adapting to different economic demands. A generation that has architects but nobody who knows how to handle a beam lifting cranes, lay down plumbing or set up electricity... Is a generation that lives in very pretty drawings.


The community colleges around here have good trade schools. My high school actually required students to take three trade courses to graduate. My drafting teacher always said that if you do good in his class he can get you a job as a draftsmen starting at $18/hour (~$43,000/year). To put this into perspective, buying a nice 2,500 sqft house(plus a few acres of land) in this area is going to be between $100,000-$200,000 depending on location.

So if anyone out there is looking for a career: if you can visualize objects in three dimensions, operate a computer, and can do some fairly basic math(I'm talking high school Algebra, basic trig(sin,cos,tan^-1)), you might want to check out drafting/CAD.


----------



## Connoleib (Nov 11, 2021)

I support the idea that some community colleges should be free. In addition, in all directions. There are many smart and talented young people who simply do not have money for paid tuition. Some are just unlucky. As a result, they have nothing left but to drink and destroy their lives. I think it's terribly unfair, and it should be fixed somehow.
I think everyone should have the right to education, regardless of their financial situation. Many people may disagree with me and throw stones at me, but I don't care.
After graduation, I didn't have any money for college either. As a result, only after 6 years did I go to college to study when I earned money for tuition.

*___*
https://www.hvacschools411.com/hvac-salary/


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

ae1905 said:


> *The Case for Free Community College*


I think we should just be offering training for people and paying them while they learn. 
All these companys complain they can not find decent people but are too lazy to train somebody.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

dismountedhussar said:


> The community colleges around here have good trade schools. My high school actually required students to take three trade courses to graduate. My drafting teacher always said that if you do good in his class he can get you a job as a draftsmen starting at $18/hour (~$43,000/year). To put this into perspective, buying a nice 2,500 sqft house(plus a few acres of land) in this area is going to be between $100,000-$200,000 depending on location.
> 
> So if anyone out there is looking for a career: if you can visualize objects in three dimensions, operate a computer, and can do some fairly basic math(I'm talking high school Algebra, basic trig(sin,cos,tan^-1)), you might want to check out drafting/CAD.


Dude seriously? What school did you go to. I wish they had stuff like this in my high-school. Since we new if we didn't get into college or military when we graduated our futures were bleak


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

In Quebec it's around 300$ per class for 1st cycle university. Then the're always an extra 400$ of dental/vision/health insurance and student associations fees to pay on top of all the classes.

Took 1 Spanish class for winter semester was aroun 700$. Not too expensive, the government subsidise around 75% of the university fees.


----------

